# Terminator Salvation Bluray locking-up!



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

Apparently there have been numbers of reported issues with (Terminator Salivation 2009) within the UK about its (main menu). I’ve spoken to Philips consumer UK and they are 100% aware of the issue that has also been reported on Samsung and LG Bluray players, where the films menu locks-up!

The issue lies with the (jarva menu) that has been fouled-up!

I own a Philips BDP3000 for getting on close to three weeks now and have since brought 6 Bluray titles.

Titles that I own so far

The Bourne Supremacy (2204)
The Bourne Ultimatum (2007)
Terminator 3 Rise of the Machines (2002) 

Cliffhanger (1993) which as sound technical issue only that has been resolved, the issue is the left and right fronts and split-surrounds are reversed and unless you have RCA and separate amps to (re-plug) then undoing cables on the back of common AVR will be annoying.

I’m awaiting my replacement Bluray disc to come from (Optimum Home Entertainment UK)  

Star Trek (2009)

I replaced Terminator Salvation for an afterburning sound classic Top Gun (1986) so I’ll give that spin in jiffy on some of the sound highlights.

Well the issue with Terminator Salvation should be resolved in 3 weeks just in time for Christmas.

Further more I tried two of the same Bluray with Terminator Salvation with the same issue!

ASDA compensated with (£5.00 pound gift card) :T which I spent on some food, as you can’t eat Bluray discs!!! 

I’ve since called ASDA to speak to the same chap also to thank him, and told him the news on the issue as ASDA has had no recalls of the Bluray as of yet?...unless most happen to have a (Sony PS3) and very few with Philips BDP3000 or LG and Samsung???

Yeah maybe it’s Sony Bluray conspiracy?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This has been the biggest issue with BluRay is the incompatibility of some movies to play properly HD DVD was far more reliable in this regard. Ive had at least 1/4 of the BluRay movies I own "hickup" during playback (usually dropping out the video for a few seconds) and have always had the latest firmware installed. Its very frustrating and its not the player as I've exchanged them twice thinking it was.


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

The titles can you list them please for future reference.

Oddly enough 35/70mm doesn’t rely on firmware upgrades and be played anywhere in the world! Most of the classics that we are collecting requires some of this firmware, sigh. Gremlins, huh!

The same issue cropped up with (Escape From New York) on region 2 DVD on my Pioneer DV-525 the menu locking-up. The film runs on the Cello DR-810 and its only one out of thousand DVD titles.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

I didn't notice any menu lockup issues with my Region A copy of T3 (using a Pioneer BDP-120/Marantz NR1501/Vizio VX240M). 

I think this type of problem (buggy software) is one of the major reasons BluRay is going to be a very disliked format. Audio/videophiles are usually willing to put up with some glitches so long as they can get the visual and aural quality they want, but most people won't put up with it. Personally, I'm in the middle: not quite a -phile, but wanting a quality experience without the annoyances.


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

I think this issue is only localized in the region B area. I think the region A may be in the clear.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I didn't have that problem with mine (Canadian release was Dec 1st). My playback device was a Playstation 3 however.

Do you have the latest firmware installed on your player?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Andysu said:


> I think this issue is only localized in the region B area. I think the region A may be in the clear.


Ive just bought a UK copy of this movie and it played perfectly on my Samsung Blu-ray player!.:T


----------



## BruZZi (Jul 21, 2008)

Played fine on my Oppo BDP-83

.


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

Seriously guys I almost forgotten about this thread, least of all the issues I and most others have encountered with this Bluray. Good on, you bunch for not experiencing this issue.

I guess the new firmware will be available soon this month to correct this issue. 
I only recently uploaded new software that I later noticed was (cinema 2.2:1) isn’t that the aspect ratio for 70mm LOL. 

Not much use to me at the moment unless I had diy anamorphic cheap lens.

I haven’t used the Bluray player as much for the past week apart from maybe an hour a few nights ago, I wonder if its warring off on me?


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

:wave:I just chatted on the Phillips consumer support by (text chat) the issue has been resolved for the player. I uploaded new firmware this morning not knowing what type of firmware it might be? So I asked a simple question and got simple answer and that’s all there is to need to know.

Great so I an get Terminator Salivation on bluray again and it should play.


----------

